# Blown away by the Hyundai Genesis



## Stevej2001 (Jan 26, 2008)

As my 535i lease comes to an end, I've been looking at replacements. The 5 has be the most fun car I've ever owned and if it was only a bit more reliable, I'd be buying it or another 5.

But it has had its share of troubles, so I've looked at the A6, E class, G37/56, CTS, Acura TL, and, finally, the Genesis.

The reputation was that of a floaty car in the Lexus mold. Today I got to drive a V8 on some curvy roads and -- Wow.

No, it's no 535, but its no lexus either.

I speced out a new F10 at about $60K. Almost $17K more than the Genesis. Yeah, I know it's Korean, but what a deal.

I'm no troll-- I've loved my 535i and I've enjoyed the BMW community, especially on this site. But I think I will be moving on. 

Still have a few months to go, so who knows-- I might change my mind.


----------



## Billy Mays (Aug 17, 2010)

Sorry, but are you [email protected]#%ing kidding me? You are switching from BMW to the same brand that produces the Accent? I have no respect for Hyundai, they have no original designs. they just copy other manufacturers.


----------



## cwinter (Feb 3, 2009)

I think Hyundai has some very competitive products out there. I think in the long run you will miss something over a 5er, but if YOU are happy, who cares, right?

My recent experience is with a Hyundai Santa Fe (2010) we have as a company rental. It looks nice, the interior is roomy and feels well put together. The car has surprisingly good breaks, handles well for an SUV and for the price is just a good vehicle. The sad news is that the dash rattles horribly with just 11k miles on it and the engine is quite weak for a V6, but overall I think it's a great product at the price. Their reliability has improved substantially as well.

Whichever car you choose, hope you are enjoying it!


----------



## Stevej2001 (Jan 26, 2008)

Billy Mays said:


> Sorry, but are you [email protected]#%ing kidding me? You are switching from BMW to the same brand that produces the Accent? I have no respect for Hyundai, they have no original designs. they just copy other manufacturers.


Yep, the idea of buying a car by the maker of the Excel just a few years ago is hard to imagine.

IN 1986 I bought an Acura Legend. The first year they were out. Of course Honda never had the bad reputation that Hyundai had, at least in the USA.

That was a heckuva car. As I recall, one of the car mags called it a Better BMW.

I agree with you about the designs being copied.. I'm not a fan of the Genesis' front grille.

The Sonata, on the other hand, is clearly a derivative of MB, but I think they've outdone Mercedes on the design front.


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

WGAS if a design is derivative. Just drive the car, and if its a good deal, buy it. I'd recommend someone consider a Genesis, if they're not looking for a sports car. People that pick on it just for being a Hyundai are badge whores.


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

I'd wait for the 2,0 litre turbo to come out on the Buick Regal. You can test the mediocre 2,4 one now. It's a rebadged Opel Insignia and made in Germany through the beginning of next year. Word is that a 6-MT will come out early next year along with the high-performance GS model.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Considering a loaded one is about 40k that's a helluva deal. I've not driven one (a 5 feels a little too floaty to me), but for people who want the space, luxury feel and power it's tough to argue with all you get for a 43k MSRP Genesis 4.6.


----------



## Stevej2001 (Jan 26, 2008)

AzNMpower32 said:


> I'd wait for the 2,0 litre turbo to come out on the Buick Regal. You can test the mediocre 2,4 one now. It's a rebadged Opel Insignia and made in Germany through the beginning of next year. Word is that a 6-MT will come out early next year along with the high-performance GS model.


Maybe I'm a 'badge whore' myself but while I did look at the CTS, I just couldn't bring myself to try a Buick. I'm still a year away from Sixty, darn it.


----------



## Billy Mays (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm never ever gonna buy a Korean car. Period.


----------



## EnterTheDragon (Sep 7, 2009)

The Genesis sedan looks nice. At the time I bought my BMW, the Genesis was still a new model. (I only buy used cars.) If they had been introduced a few years earlier, I would have considered a used Genesis instead of my 3 series.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Stevej2001 said:


> Maybe I'm a 'badge whore' myself but while I did look at the CTS, I just couldn't bring myself to try a Buick. I'm still a year away from Sixty, darn it.


Re-badge with Opel or Vauxhall. The back would be easy enough. The grill might be a bit more work but in my opinion the Opel grill looks better than the Buick one.


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

Andrew*Debbie said:


> Re-badge with Opel or Vauxhall. The back would be easy enough. The grill might be a bit more work but in my opinion the Opel grill looks better than the Buick one.


Yeah, it was supposed to be a Saturn until GM axed it, so Buick was the result.

Like many Americanised cars, the blinged-out grille ruins an otherwise good-looking car. But still worth a drive, especially the turbo which will have the trick suspension. Did I mention its made in Germany?


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

cwsqbm said:


> WGAS if a design is derivative. Just drive the car, and if its a good deal, buy it. I'd recommend someone consider a Genesis, if they're not looking for a sports car. People that pick on it just for being a Hyundai are badge whores.


+1

They're a very attractive car, looking, performance and price wise.

I haven't driven one but I heard their handling sucks, but if you like a plush ride, go for it and don't look back. :thumbup:

PS: They use a Lexicon stereo, harmon/kardon's ultra premium line of car stereos that only Rolls-Royce uses.


----------



## Billy Mays (Aug 17, 2010)

So maybe they are nice. But we all know that nothing can ever feel the same as a BMW. Hopefully you'll be back after your tired of Hyundai.


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

Billy Mays said:


> I'm never ever gonna buy a Korean car. Period.


It wouldn't look right parked at your $10 million condo.


----------



## All-Or-Nothing (Mar 27, 2007)

That Genesis is an excellent choice. I hope you enjoy it alot.


----------



## Stevej2001 (Jan 26, 2008)

BmW745On19's said:


> +1
> 
> They're a very attractive car, looking, performance and price wise.
> 
> ...


the ride was my hesitation (I love the handling in the 5) but my drive of the 2010 Genesis was a revelation. Nothing like a lexus at all. It was quite firm and well controlled. No float at all.

Apparently the suspension was changed extensively from the 2009 first year car.

The original reviews aren't really relevant anymore.

As good as a BMW's ride-- no way! But given the price, it's hard to discount.


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

before you drop some serious coin on the 4.6, please drive the 3.8 as well. the genesis isn't for me, but if it were, i think i could get by with the v6. btw, i rented a sonata last month and thought it was da bomb (i'm a national executive, which means i can pretty much choose any car on the lot i want, and i went straight for the hyundai and was very pleasantly surprised). again, hyundai's aren't necessarily my cup of joe, but i thought it was a fine auto for its purpose.


----------



## wisbimmer20 (Nov 25, 2009)

While any Hyundai is certainly no BMW, do what you feel is right and enjoy!


----------



## wisbimmer20 (Nov 25, 2009)

I've been driving my now 15 year old 525i for quite a long time and it's far better than any newer car I've driven from other inferior manufacturers. The bottom line you must remember is nothing will satisfy you like a Bimmer.


----------



## Michael Schott (Dec 7, 2007)

AzNMpower32 said:


> I'd wait for the 2,0 litre turbo to come out on the Buick Regal. You can test the mediocre 2,4 one now. It's a rebadged Opel Insignia and made in Germany through the beginning of next year. Word is that a 6-MT will come out early next year along with the high-performance GS model.


Unfortunately even with 220 hp the Regal will be a dog. It weighs nearly 3700 with FWD. It's also a lot smaller than the Genesis so if he needs a full size car, the Regal is not the answer.


----------



## Stevej2001 (Jan 26, 2008)

Don't need a full sized car. I'm happy w/ my 535i's size.

Still, a Buick? I'm not retired yet!

I may give it a look, just for completeness sake.


----------



## hpowders (Jun 3, 2005)

The only way I'm blown away by the Genesis is if a tornado comes down the block as the Hyundai is passing by.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

cwinter said:


> I think Hyundai has some very competitive products out there. I think in the long run you will miss something over a 5er, but if YOU are happy, who cares, right?
> 
> My recent experience is with a Hyundai Santa Fe (2010) we have as a company rental. It looks nice, the interior is roomy and feels well put together. The car has surprisingly good breaks, handles well for an SUV and for the price is just a good vehicle. The sad news is that the dash rattles horribly with just 11k miles on it and the engine is quite weak for a V6, but overall I think it's a great product at the price. Their reliability has improved substantially as well.
> 
> Whichever car you choose, hope you are enjoying it!


You're judging the built quality based on a RENTAL? 

I've driven a couple of "loaners" from BMW and they're nothing to write home about. These things get beaten up like the village whore.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Most of you guys who bash the car probably never drove it. It will surprise you. Go take one on an extended test drive and if you still come back and say "meh, it's just a Hyundai and it'll never measure up" then you REALLY need to take your BMW colored glasses off.

Honestly? The built quality is just as good as BMW, the ride is more on the comfort side but it handles great for a large sports sedan, and to be honest? The design may be a little plain on the outside but the interior is all top notch, and the material used are actually worlds BETTER than the crap-tastic vinyl being deployed on the base 1, 3, and X3 models and the leather is actually nicer than the 5 series leather.

So if you all can stop being badge whores for a little while, you'll see that there are OTHER brands out there providing plenty of competition for BMW. Especially for anyone looking for a luxury car in THIS economy? 60% the cost for 99.95% of the performance is HARD TO BEAT.

And I'd wager to say that the V-8 Genesis sedan will out perform a base 528i for less.


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

The HACK said:


> And I'd wager to say that the V-8 Genesis sedan will out perform a base 528i for less.


528? Heck, i doubt that the 4.6L V-8 Genesis is more than a few ticks (let's call it 0.5 seconds) slower than a 550i!

BTW, welcome back Hack--where ya been hiding?


----------



## DBV (Sep 21, 2008)

I test drove the Genesis V8 yesterday and was impressed by the drive, engine and interior materials. Still feels weird looking or owning a Hyundai though.


----------



## Bethesda E39 (Sep 23, 2008)

I just saw Inception and noticed they used a Hyundai Genesis in the car chase / action scene. :rofl::rofl::rofl:

It might be a nice car, but a BMW belongs in car chase scene...NOT a Hyundai!

I wonder how much they paid for the product placement?


----------



## GiaGiaJa (Sep 6, 2010)

I had the accent..... ahhhh
Want to see my accent?


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

hts said:


> BTW, welcome back Hack--where ya been hiding?


Away from you. Now that you know, it's time for me to go on my hiatus again. 

(Or was it Alan F's incessant PM and email that drove me away from here? Can't remember now. All you Bimmerfest old school trolls are starting to all blur together as one)


----------



## cwinter (Feb 3, 2009)

The HACK said:


> You're judging the built quality based on a RENTAL?
> 
> I've driven a couple of "loaners" from BMW and they're nothing to write home about. These things get beaten up like the village whore.


It's a rental we've had starting with about 15 miles on the clock. We premanently renew the rental until they want the car back from us, which is generally after a year. It's a company car, in essence and generally less than 10 people drive it over the course of the year.

Otherwise, yes, I agree that is not the best way to look at it. I know we don't absue the car to the point where it should get rattles this quickly.


----------



## Weaselboy (Jul 7, 2002)

To OP>> I can't recall which car mag I read it... but they tested a V6 Genesis and actually preferred it over the V8 version. They said it had more than sufficient power and the lighter weight of the V6 made the car handle better than the V8. Might be worth a test drive of the V6 before you jump.


----------



## PolkNole (May 25, 2009)

E90Alan said:


> To OP>> I can't recall which car mag I read it... but they tested a V6 Genesis and actually preferred it over the V8 version. They said it had more than sufficient power and the lighter weight of the V6 made the car handle better than the V8. Might be worth a test drive of the V6 before you jump.


...sounds just like the 535 preferred over the 550 argument


----------



## Kzang (Apr 12, 2006)

hpowders said:


> The only way I'm blown away by the Genesis is if a tornado comes down the block as the Hyundai is passing by.


Actually, the Genesis will blow you away period...


----------



## hpowders (Jun 3, 2005)

Kzang said:


> Actually, the Genesis will blow you away period...


Deleted. Time decay.


----------



## energetik9 (Sep 9, 2008)

I had a KIA Sorrento as a rental the other day. If you don't know, Hyundai owns KIA. Not a bad car, but I continually felt embarrassed to be driving it. I am looking for a third car (SUV), but I just can't get into taking the car seriously. It will be very interesting to see where Kia and Hyundai go in the next 5-10 years.

In regards to the Hyundai Genesis. It may be a good car, but I continually wonder that if the car is so good, why do I rarely EVER see one on the road? That's enough of a recommendation for me not to take the car seriously.


----------



## EddieNYC (May 11, 2007)

No one should tell you how to spend your money, well the Government does so very well with taxes.

Buy and enjoy - If you buy the car, you can always sell it. If you lease it...


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

energetik9 said:


> I had a KIA Sorrento as a rental the other day. If you don't know, Hyundai owns KIA. Not a bad car, but I continually felt embarrassed to be driving it. I am looking for a third car (SUV), but I just can't get into taking the car seriously. It will be very interesting to see where Kia and Hyundai go in the next 5-10 years.
> 
> In regards to the Hyundai Genesis. It may be a good car, but I continually wonder that if the car is so good, why do I rarely EVER see one on the road? That's enough of a recommendation for me not to take the car seriously.


I never see the Lexus LS on the roads. Flipside, I can't swing a dead cat in this city without hitting 5 BMWs. I think they come free with 5 trips to the beach.

So you pick your cars based on popularity? The more popular, the better?


----------

